# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  source code پرتال liferay

## mzamani

با سلام
کسی می دونه source پرتال liferay را از کجا و چطوری می تونم download کنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## najafzade

:لبخند گشاده!: 


> با سلام
> کسی می دونه source پرتال liferay را از کجا و چطوری می تونم download کنم؟


یکی از دوستای من داره.
ولی نمیدونم مجانی بده یا نه
اگه خواستین یه ایمیل بزارین تا شمارشو براتون ارسال کنم.
 :خجالت:

----------


## farnaz2003

این آدرس email منه لطفا برای من بفرستید
z_niknejad@yahoo.com
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## mohsenshahbazi

Liferay که اوپن سورسه !!!
hxxp://sourceforge.net/projects/lportal

----------


## mzamani

از راهنمایی تون واقعا ممنون 
من سورس نسخه 4.2  را می خواهم که نمی توانم پیدا و دانلود و نصب کنم
لطفا باز هم مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mrk1364

سلام دوست من
سورس لایفری 4.2.2 رو میتونی از این آدرس دانلود کنی:
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lportal/
liferay-portal-src-4.2.2.zip?modtime=1176334791&big_mirror=1

در ضمن برای نصب آن نیاز به سورس ندارید، باید            liferay-portal-tomcat-4.2.2 رو دانلود
 و نصب کنی(http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lportal/
liferay-portal-tomcat-4.2.2.zip?modtime=1176334674&big_mirror=1). اما میتوانید کتاب "پرتال متن باز نمونه"  از انتشارات "نص"  رو بخرید که یک سی دی همراه داره که لایفری 4.2.2 را دارد(نه سورس را) و نصب کنید.

موفق باشید.
خدانگهدار

----------


## liferay

سلام
من پروژه پایان ترمم با انتخاب استاد طراحی پرتال با لایفری است،من هیچی در مورد این پروژه نمی دونم،جستجو در اینترنت در بین مهندسان کامپیوتر تا حالا هیچ فایده ای برام نداشته،من بهمن 88 گرفتم وتا بهمن 89 تمدیدش کردم،خواهشا هر کی هر کمکی می تونه بهم بکنه،دارم از فشار این پروژه دیونه میشم.
کمک........خواهشا

----------


## bamdadd

دوست عزیز این قدر مطلب و آموزش تو اینترنت برای استفاده از لایفری هست که من نمیدونم  جستجو در اینترنت چرا بهت جواب نداده
خود سایت لایفری هم کلی داکیومنت داره!

----------


## liferay

سلام
من که چیزی پیدا نکردم،ولی اگر شما چیزی سراغ دارید لطفا آدرسش را قرار دهید تا من از آن استفاده کنم،ثواب کردید.
با تشکر.

----------


## smzmagician

> سلام
> من که چیزی پیدا نکردم،ولی اگر شما چیزی سراغ دارید لطفا آدرسش را قرار دهید تا من از آن استفاده کنم،ثواب کردید.
> با تشکر.


سلام 
 دوست عزیز من این لینکو از تو اینترنت پیدا کردم .

http://www.iran-forum.ir/thread-131897.html

امیدوارم بدردت بخوره

التماس دعا

----------

